# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  WoW Baywatch? o.O

## Dutch-Ninja

Was surfing the internet and found a funny video..
Watch it yourself

Baywatch of Warcraft - CollegeHumor video

----------

